# New Here - How to decipher the acronyms please?!



## RosaParks (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi,

I'm new here and find reading the posts very helpful and interesting, but I have trouble understanding the abbreviations or acronyms used in many posts. Is there a cheat sheet (no pun intended) for them? Thanks!:wink2:


----------



## Lloyd Dobler (Apr 24, 2014)

Try this: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/forum-guidelines/464-common-message-board-abbreviations-acronyms.html


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi @Lloyd Dobler 

Great link, much more compenhensive then the one I use.

Hi Rosa, you should also review http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/32002-welcome-tam-cwi-newbies-please-read.html it has many of the acronyms Lloyd's link done and a lot of useful info for new people to this site.


----------

